# Northeast Kingdom Weather



## NEK Weather (Nov 6, 2011)

New to the AlpineZone and just wanted to drop a line here in the Northeast Weather Forum to invite all of you over to my website called Northeast Kingdom Weather. As a native NEK'er and having been raised Jay - I've developed a ridiculous obsession with weather. 

I created Northeast Kingdom Weather because I found that there was never any good weather information coming out of Northern Vermont, your closest source for weather conditions would be Morrisville, VT or 65 miles away in Burlington. As we all know, the weather in the Kingdom can be completely different  and ever changing. By having a dynamic weather site with up to the second weather conditions you can get a good feel for what's going on in the North Country. In addition to real-time weather conditions, weather cams give you the ability to see the weather first hand. During the winter months I have installed a Snow Cam that you can log on and watch snow pile up 24/7. While - this snow cam isn't up at Jay Peak - it certainly can help you get excited for a pow day at Jay or Stowe - being the ONLY live snow cam in Vermont. 

Anyway - enough rambling - Head on over to Northeast Kingdom Weather or view the snow cam HERE. Become a fan of Northeast Kingdom Weather on Facebook and become part of the discussion during Snowstorms! 

Here's to an awesome 2011-12 Winter Season!


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

I can vouch for your site.  It's quite good.  How do you see yourself juxtaposed to Lionel of FIS?


----------



## nekweather (Nov 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks billski, 

    Funny you should mention FIS, I heard someone talking about them last year up at Stowe and I never got the chance to check em out, until you reminded me once again. I like what they've got going on. Who knows, maybe at some point we'll have the opportunity to share some forecasting insights this winter!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool site. What are you using for webcams?


----------



## nekweather (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Glen, thanks. The cams on my site are D-Link security cams (DCS-910/920).


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2011)

nekweather said:


> Hey Glen, thanks. The cams on my site are D-Link security cams (DCS-910/920).



Cool I just hooked up some foscams in my home


----------



## Tooth (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks great. I'll follow you this winter for sure. Thank you very much.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2011)

nekweather said:


> Hey Glen, thanks. The cams on my site are D-Link security cams (DCS-910/920).



Cool! Thanks for the info!


----------

